# Why is conduit not used?



## pawned79 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just bought a new-build house.  Earth will be moved in a few weeks.  I've gone through a fair number of homes under construction before, but I am still very green.  Something has been really bothering me though:  Why are the electrical and data lines not run cleanly and neatly through conduits?  Why is the attic space rendered completely useless by a spiderweb of wires?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 15, 2011)

Money is the answer to all your questions and if you have trusses your attic is completely useless anyway.


----------



## pawned79 (Jul 15, 2011)

*nods* Thank you, Neal.


----------



## tjacobson13 (Jul 15, 2011)

pawned79 said:


> I just bought a new-build house.  Earth will be moved in a few weeks.  I've gone through a fair number of homes under construction before, but I am still very green.  Something has been really bothering me though:  Why are the electrical and data lines not run cleanly and neatly through conduits?  Why is the attic space rendered completely useless by a spiderweb of wires?



Sometimes Builders cut corners in order to make a profit. Especially in today's housing market there is far less profit involved with building homes now. If you haven't already done so I would have a point of sale inspection.  If something is not up to code usually the inspector can require the builder or seller to bring that issue up to code before they are able to sell you the home.


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 16, 2011)

tjacobson13 said:


> Sometimes Builders cut corners in order to make a profit.


CUT CORNERS????
Unless you are in Chicago, conduit is NOT required by code. Even there it is insane that they wire houses with the stuff. 

Cable, NM or otherwise, is standard issue for wiring homes. I fail to see how having cables in your attic renders it useless. 

If the place is that much of a mess then your contractor was sloppy, simple as that. Most guys will run cables square to framing and support as needed. If the cables are run diagonal it is highly likely that it is not a complaint installation.


----------



## pawned79 (Jul 17, 2011)

speedy petey said:


> Most guys will run cables square to framing and support as needed. If the cables are run diagonal it is highly likely that it is not a complaint installation.



I have been through over a dozen homes under construction in the past few weeks, and not one performed any cable management. ALL wires were run "diagonal," that is directly from point A to point B.


----------



## CharlieO (Jul 18, 2011)

With the price of copper today they try to reduce usage as much as possible.
Depending on the framing as to wether it is allowed, unless they have changed the code recently you are not allowed to run electric cable on top of a joist in walkable space.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 18, 2011)

Every attic I have been in, the wires run within 3ft of the eve and NEVER on the ground where they can be stepped on. Stapled every 18 inches as well. Never seen it in conduit unless outside or an addition after the fact and they didn't want to bust up their walls.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2011)

They try to run TV cables as short as possible for better performance and the only people complaining are the ones trying to use the attic for something they shouldn't.


----------



## pawned79 (Jul 19, 2011)

CharlieO said:


> With the price of copper today they try to reduce usage as much as possible.
> Depending on the framing as to wether it is allowed, unless they have changed the code recently you are not allowed to run electric cable on top of a joist in walkable space.



The house I am moving into is a truss, but the house I am in now has real usable attic space that isn't usable because of data and electrical cables running across the room, on the floor, in the air, everywhere.


----------



## pawned79 (Jul 19, 2011)

nealtw said:


> They try to run TV cables as short as possible for better performance and the only people complaining are the ones trying to use the attic for something they shouldn't.



I'm complaining, and I'm not trying to use it for something I shouldn't.  I work in the aerospace and defense industry, and I never see such a mess in a professional environment.  I have built a few server rooms and installed server systems into vehicles, and wire management, for the simple sake of knowing what is where, is always very important.

Additionally, you are right that people try to run TV cables as short as possible for better performance, but they are wrong.  Even analog signals are not "that affected" by a few feet.  Digital signals are affected even less.  Even twisted pairs allows for digital lines to run with power lines, while in the analog days, you could definitely induce a lot of noise into your TV picture.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 19, 2011)

There's a big difference between a server room and an attic. If I walked into a server room that looked anything like my attic, I would freak- BUT, it's an attic we're talking about here.

I worked for a very large ISP in their technical support dept for a while and a few feet can, indeed, make a difference. I used to have people switch out 25' cables for a more realistic 6' cable and their service significantly improved. If your electrical lines are crossing your TV lines, that will cause issues as well as phone lines.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 19, 2011)

If you are using your attic like most others use their attics, toss the boxes up there and don't worry about them until the holidays come around. Repeat as needed.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2011)

I do agree, a little pride would go a long ways with a lot of these people.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2011)

HI,

This is because if the place is that much of a mess then your contractor was sloppy, simple as that. Most guys will run cables square to framing and support as needed. If the cables are run diagonal it is highly likely that it is not a complaint installation.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Piyush said:


> HI,
> 
> This is because if the place is that much of a mess then your contractor was sloppy, simple as that. Most guys will run cables square to framing and support as needed.* If the cables are run diagonal it is highly likely that it is not a complaint installation*.



True. Very true. Maybe check your local code, without raising any eyebrows, of course.


----------

